# Tour du lịch từ Hà Nội ra Côn Đảo



## Hồ Thùy Phương (8 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em chịu trách nhiệm lên lịch trình du lịch Côn Đảo vào tháng 2 năm sau cho cơ quan, xuất phát từ Hà Nội. Em đang phân vân chưa biết nên đặt tour của bên nào giá cả hợp lý mà ăn ở, xe cộ đi lại ổn, chất lượng tour tốt, hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, dễ gần (cái này em phải đưa vào điều kiện chọn tour bởi em đi cũng nhiều nơi, nhiều lúc vớ phải mấy bạn tourguide lạnh lùng lắm). Có 1 vài người thân review bên Ánh Dương Tours, em đã call cho bên đó, ngoài mấy ưu điểm mà tự tìm kiếm trên mạng được thì có lẽ cái ưng đầu tiên của bên Ánh Dương này là bay Vietnam Airlines. Ko rõ chất lượng tới đâu nhưng nghe bay Vietnam Airlines là thấy cho điểm cao rồi đấy  Các mẹ có thể review về Ánh Dương Tours hoặc tư vấn thêm cho em 1 vài công ty khác để em tham khảo ko? Em xin chân thành cảm ơn ah.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Qua tháng 12 âm lịch, công ty mình cũng đi Côn Đảo để viếng nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, mộ Cô Sáu... sau đó sẽ ở lại chơi, nghỉ ngơi thêm 3 ngày 2 đêm nè. Hóng ké mẹ thớt mấy địa chỉ ăn và chơi


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Qua tháng 12 âm lịch, công ty mình cũng đi Côn Đảo để viếng nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, mộ Cô Sáu... sau đó sẽ ở lại chơi, nghỉ ngơi thêm 3 ngày 2 đêm nè. Hóng ké mẹ thớt mấy địa chỉ ăn và chơi


Công ty mẹ nó đi đúng đợt giỗ Cô à, hôm đó chắc đông lắm? Ngày xưa dân Côn Đảo thường làm giỗ Cô vào ngày 23/1 Dương Lịch, nhưng từ năm 2010 đến nay thì Côn Đảo lại chọn ngày 27 tháng Chạp (Âm Lịch) để làm lễ giỗ Cô.


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em chịu trách nhiệm lên lịch trình du lịch Côn Đảo vào tháng 2 năm sau cho cơ quan, xuất phát từ Hà Nội. Em đang phân vân chưa biết nên đặt tour của bên nào giá cả hợp lý mà ăn ở, xe cộ đi lại ổn, chất lượng tour tốt, hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, dễ gần (cái này em phải đưa vào điều kiện chọn tour bởi em đi cũng nhiều nơi, nhiều lúc vớ phải mấy bạn tourguide lạnh lùng lắm). Có 1 vài người thân review bên Ánh Dương Tours, em đã call cho bên đó, ngoài mấy ưu điểm mà tự tìm kiếm trên mạng được thì có lẽ cái ưng đầu tiên của bên Ánh Dương này là bay Vietnam Airlines. Ko rõ chất lượng tới đâu nhưng nghe bay Vietnam Airlines là thấy cho điểm cao rồi đấy  Các mẹ có thể review về Ánh Dương Tours hoặc tư vấn thêm cho em 1 vài công ty khác để em tham khảo ko? Em xin chân thành cảm ơn ah.


Bay Vietnam Airlines là xịn mẹ nó ơi  Ko phải hãng Delay Airlines là mừng lắm nè 
Mà mẹ nó check giá bên Ánh Dương giá cả và lịch trình như nào vậy?


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Qua tháng 12 âm lịch, công ty mình cũng đi Côn Đảo để viếng nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, mộ Cô Sáu... sau đó sẽ ở lại chơi, nghỉ ngơi thêm 3 ngày 2 đêm nè. Hóng ké mẹ thớt mấy địa chỉ ăn và chơi


Bún riêu Hai Khiêm ngon nhất đảo (bún tự làm)... Không tìm ra tiệm bún nào ngon hơn tại đảo đâu


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em chịu trách nhiệm lên lịch trình du lịch Côn Đảo vào tháng 2 năm sau cho cơ quan, xuất phát từ Hà Nội. Em đang phân vân chưa biết nên đặt tour của bên nào giá cả hợp lý mà ăn ở, xe cộ đi lại ổn, chất lượng tour tốt, hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, dễ gần (cái này em phải đưa vào điều kiện chọn tour bởi em đi cũng nhiều nơi, nhiều lúc vớ phải mấy bạn tourguide lạnh lùng lắm). Có 1 vài người thân review bên Ánh Dương Tours, em đã call cho bên đó, ngoài mấy ưu điểm mà tự tìm kiếm trên mạng được thì có lẽ cái ưng đầu tiên của bên Ánh Dương này là bay Vietnam Airlines. Ko rõ chất lượng tới đâu nhưng nghe bay Vietnam Airlines là thấy cho điểm cao rồi đấy  Các mẹ có thể review về Ánh Dương Tours hoặc tư vấn thêm cho em 1 vài công ty khác để em tham khảo ko? Em xin chân thành cảm ơn ah.


1 chiếc ảnh xinh xinh của Côn Đảo


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Qua tháng 12 âm lịch, công ty mình cũng đi Côn Đảo để viếng nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, mộ Cô Sáu... sau đó sẽ ở lại chơi, nghỉ ngơi thêm 3 ngày 2 đêm nè. Hóng ké mẹ thớt mấy địa chỉ ăn và chơi


Gửi mẹ nó 1 số quán ăn bình dân để tham khảo nha:

Các món cơm: Tồ được người dân địa phương chỉ đến quán cơm Kiều Trinh trên đường Nguyễn Huệ (gần tháp đồng hồ), giá 30.000 VND/ đĩa.
Bún riêu cua Bà Hai Khiêm là món mà các bạn nên thử, quán nổi tiếng và rất đông khách, do đó thời gian chờ cũng lâu. Giá từ 28.000 VND – 35.000 VND.
Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tìm các quán ăn ở gần chợ Côn Đảo, dọc đường Phạm Văn Đồng và đường Nguyễn An Ninh…


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Công ty mẹ nó đi đúng đợt giỗ Cô à, hôm đó chắc đông lắm? Ngày xưa dân Côn Đảo thường làm giỗ Cô vào ngày 23/1 Dương Lịch, nhưng từ năm 2010 đến nay thì Côn Đảo lại chọn ngày 27 tháng Chạp (Âm Lịch) để làm lễ giỗ Cô.


Vâng, công ty em đi đúng ngày giỗ Cô luôn đó. Nghe nói khi đến thăm viếng mộ của Cô Sáu, Bà Phi Yến và Cậu Cải vào những ngày giỗ thì những lời khấn sẽ linh thiêng hơn


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Gửi mẹ nó 1 số quán ăn bình dân để tham khảo nha:
> 
> Các món cơm: Tồ được người dân địa phương chỉ đến quán cơm Kiều Trinh trên đường Nguyễn Huệ (gần tháp đồng hồ), giá 30.000 VND/ đĩa.
> Bún riêu cua Bà Hai Khiêm là món mà các bạn nên thử, quán nổi tiếng và rất đông khách, do đó thời gian chờ cũng lâu. Giá từ 28.000 VND – 35.000 VND.
> Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tìm các quán ăn ở gần chợ Côn Đảo, dọc đường Phạm Văn Đồng và đường Nguyễn An Ninh…


Em đi tours nên chắc ko cần quán cơm bình dân, em muốn hỏi quán ăn vặt, ăn đêm í ạ  Mẹ nó biết thì chỉ em nhé.


----------



## Tố Uyên (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em chịu trách nhiệm lên lịch trình du lịch Côn Đảo vào tháng 2 năm sau cho cơ quan, xuất phát từ Hà Nội. Em đang phân vân chưa biết nên đặt tour của bên nào giá cả hợp lý mà ăn ở, xe cộ đi lại ổn, chất lượng tour tốt, hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, dễ gần (cái này em phải đưa vào điều kiện chọn tour bởi em đi cũng nhiều nơi, nhiều lúc vớ phải mấy bạn tourguide lạnh lùng lắm). Có 1 vài người thân review bên Ánh Dương Tours, em đã call cho bên đó, ngoài mấy ưu điểm mà tự tìm kiếm trên mạng được thì có lẽ cái ưng đầu tiên của bên Ánh Dương này là bay Vietnam Airlines. Ko rõ chất lượng tới đâu nhưng nghe bay Vietnam Airlines là thấy cho điểm cao rồi đấy  Các mẹ có thể review về Ánh Dương Tours hoặc tư vấn thêm cho em 1 vài công ty khác để em tham khảo ko? Em xin chân thành cảm ơn ah.


Ý bạn là Ánh Dương Tours này hả: https://anhduongtours.vn/ 
Công ty mình mới đi bên này về, feedback của mn khá ổn. Bay Vietnam Airlines, ăn uống ngon, nhiều hải sản, phòng khách sạn rộng rãi, sạch sẽ, hướng dẫn viên thân thiện và nhiệt tình. Mình thấy giá tours cũng rẻ (so với 1 số bên khác).
Tầm này tới qua năm, mn ra Côn Đảo lễ Cô Sáu, các chiến sĩ ở Nghĩa Trang Hàng Hương cũng đông. Mình thấy công ty bạn mình cũng đi Côn Đảo sau Tết.


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Em đi tours nên chắc ko cần quán cơm bình dân, em muốn hỏi quán ăn vặt, ăn đêm í ạ  Mẹ nó biết thì chỉ em nhé.


Ăn đêm thì ko thể bỏ qua cháo gà, gỏi gà mẹ nó nhé. Không thể phủ nhận là Gà ở Côn Đảo ngon. Một ngày lượng gà tiêu thụ trên đây không biết bao nhiêu mà kể vì Gà là một thứ không thể thiếu trong mâm cúng dâng Cô Sáu. Thường thì sau khi dâng xong, mình xin lại và đem gà ấy ra chỗ Cháo Gà Đêm ở ngay chợ Côn Đảo để nhờ luộc lại, chặt ra và trộn gỏi dùm. Giá cho việc này là 100k.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Bay Vietnam Airlines là xịn mẹ nó ơi  Ko phải hãng Delay Airlines là mừng lắm nè
> Mà mẹ nó check giá bên Ánh Dương giá cả và lịch trình như nào vậy?


Vì bay Vietnam Airlines toàn hành trình nên em mới đang prefer bên này nè.
Giá trên web ghi là 7.990.000đ/ người, nối chuyến Cần Thơ. Em có so sánh vài bên nữa thì bên này giá khá mềm (các cty khác toàn gần 9M hoặc hơn).


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Ý bạn là Ánh Dương Tours này hả: anhduongtours.vn/
> Công ty mình mới đi bên này về, feedback của mn khá ổn. Bay Vietnam Airlines, ăn uống ngon, nhiều hải sản, phòng khách sạn rộng rãi, sạch sẽ, hướng dẫn viên thân thiện và nhiệt tình. Mình thấy giá tours cũng rẻ (so với 1 số bên khác).
> Tầm này tới qua năm, mn ra Côn Đảo lễ Cô Sáu, các chiến sĩ ở Nghĩa Trang Hàng Hương cũng đông. Mình thấy công ty bạn mình cũng đi Côn Đảo sau Tết.


Dạ đúng Ánh Dương Tours này rồi mẹ nó ơi. Em nghe nói hải sản ở Côn Đảo khá đắt (ngang đất liền), vậy mà đi tours được ăn nhiều hải sản là ngon rồi ạ


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Vì bay Vietnam Airlines toàn hành trình nên em mới đang prefer bên này nè.
> Giá trên web ghi là 7.990.000đ/ người, nối chuyến Cần Thơ. Em có so sánh vài bên nữa thì bên này giá khá mềm (các cty khác toàn gần 9M hoặc hơn).


Chưa có chuyến bay thẳng ra Côn Đảo, nếu bay từ HN vào thì phải transit ở Sài Gòn hoặc Cần Thơ nên giá tours của các công ty đều ở mức này hoặc cao hơn. Công ty bạn dự định đi mấy ngày?


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Dạ đúng Ánh Dương Tours này rồi mẹ nó ơi. Em nghe nói hải sản ở Côn Đảo khá đắt (ngang đất liền), vậy mà đi tours được ăn nhiều hải sản là ngon rồi ạ


Hải sản ở Côn Đảo rất tươi nhưng giá không rẻ hơn ở đất liền. Theo kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo tự túc của mình, hầu hết điều được đánh bắt từ biển, không phải được nuôi trong lồng nên giá cả khá cao. Nên ăn thử một số món như: Ốc vú nàng, mực (khoảng 300.000 VND/ kg), ghẹ (khoảng 450.000 VND/ kg)…


----------



## TrThuyDung (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Ấn tượng của mình về Côn Đảo:

An ninh ở Côn Đảo cực tốt, tốt đến nỗi người dân ở đây không cần lấy chìa khóa ra khỏi xe.
Ở Côn Đảo không có nghề giữ xe, bạn cứ để xe gọn gàng và đi ăn uống, tham quan, ngắm cảnh thoải mái.
Khí hậu mát mẻ, trong lành và dễ chịu.
Các cung đường khá vắng vẻ, sạch đẹp và yên tĩnh
Các bãi biển với bãi cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh và lặng sóng.


----------



## Tố Uyên (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Dạ đúng Ánh Dương Tours này rồi mẹ nó ơi. Em nghe nói hải sản ở Côn Đảo khá đắt (ngang đất liền), vậy mà đi tours được ăn nhiều hải sản là ngon rồi ạ


Nếu bạn bay từ Hà Nội thì nên đi tours này của Ánh Dương là hợp lý (3 ngày 2 đêm), có thời gian đi lễ hết và tham quan tự do: https://anhduongtours.vn/tour/du-lich-con-dao-3-ngay-2-dem-tu-ha-noi/


----------



## Tố Uyên (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Ấn tượng của mình về Côn Đảo:
> 
> An ninh ở Côn Đảo cực tốt, tốt đến nỗi người dân ở đây không cần lấy chìa khóa ra khỏi xe.
> Ở Côn Đảo không có nghề giữ xe, bạn cứ để xe gọn gàng và đi ăn uống, tham quan, ngắm cảnh thoải mái.
> ...


1 vài tấm hình mình chụp Côn Đảo, mình thích biển, cũng đi khá nhiều biển của nước ta rồi, nhưng có lẽ biển Côn Đảo là best trong lòng mình:


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Chưa có chuyến bay thẳng ra Côn Đảo, nếu bay từ HN vào thì phải transit ở Sài Gòn hoặc Cần Thơ nên giá tours của các công ty đều ở mức này hoặc cao hơn. Công ty bạn dự định đi mấy ngày?


Đi 3 ngày 2 đêm mẹ nó ạ. Em nghe nói Côn Đảo cũng nhỏ thôi, với cả đợt đó giáp Tết, cũng nhiều việc, khó đi dài hơn.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Nếu bạn bay từ Hà Nội thì nên đi tours này của Ánh Dương là hợp lý (3 ngày 2 đêm), có thời gian đi lễ hết và tham quan tự do: anhduongtours.vn/tour/du-lich-con-dao-3-ngay-2-dem-tu-ha-noi/


Vâng, em định books tour này của Ánh Dương đó ạ. Em thấy lịch trình cũng hợp lí: Đi 3 ngày 2 đêm, tầm trưa ngày 1 tới Côn Đảo, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi rồi chiều đi lễ ở nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, miếu bà Phi Yến, chùa Núi Một, mộ Cô Sáu. Hôm sau thì đi lễ ở miếu 5 Cô, miếu Cậu, thăm thú các điểm khác của Côn Đảo như Bãi Nhát, trại tù, chuồng cọp, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai Côn Đảo, bãi Đầm Trầu... Có thời gian cho mn đi chơi tự do, mua quà cáp.


----------



## TrThuyDung (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> 1 vài tấm hình mình chụp Côn Đảo, mình thích biển, cũng đi khá nhiều biển của nước ta rồi, nhưng có lẽ biển Côn Đảo là best trong lòng mình:


1 tấm mình chụp ở bãi Đầm Trầu, mn nên ra đây ăn hải sản, ngắm biển và ngắm máy bay hạ cánh nha  rất yomost đấy ạ


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> 1 vài tấm hình mình chụp Côn Đảo, mình thích biển, cũng đi khá nhiều biển của nước ta rồi, nhưng có lẽ biển Côn Đảo là best trong lòng mình:





TrThuyDung đã viết:


> 1 tấm mình chụp ở bãi Đầm Trầu, mn nên ra đây ăn hải sản, ngắm biển và ngắm máy bay hạ cánh nha  rất yomost đấy ạ


Em ra đây chẳng muốn về nữa, bình yên và đẹp quá.
Lượn xe máy từ sáng đến tối khắp đảo, về rửa mặt cái khăn mặt vẫn trắng tinh


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Một trong những nơi Best của VN mà em thích đến, năm nào cũng quay lại đôi ba lần.
Lần đầu tiên em đến CĐ cách đây gần chục năm, thời Hãng sếu đầu đỏ còn bay thẳng từ Hanoi ý ah. Bước chân xuống sân bay Cỏ Ống đã thấy nơi mình tìm đây rồi. Càng đi càng mê vẻ yên tĩnh và hoang sơ của CĐ.

Giờ CĐ cũng khác nhiều rồi, người ra CĐ lập nghiệp và thăm viếng (chủ yếu đi lễ) cũng nhiều và đa dạng hơn, các homestay, quán ăn mọc lên khá nhiều, phía mũi cá mập vẫn còn khu resort dang dở. Với em thì mỗi lần tìm đến nơi đây vẫn như tìm về một chốn ghi dấu và tìm đc chút bình yên cho mình.
Sáng nay thằng ku em lại vừa gửi cái ảnh dịch vụ trực thăng ra CĐ, em thì chỉ muốn giữ đảo này cho càng ít người biết, ít người đến càng tốt, để không có ngày nó bloom tan tác như Phú quốc bây giờ.


Em là gì đã viết:


> Em ra đây chẳng muốn về nữa, bình yên và đẹp quá.
> Lượn xe máy từ sáng đến tối khắp đảo, về rửa mặt cái khăn mặt vẫn trắng tinh


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Ấn tượng của mình về Côn Đảo:
> 
> An ninh ở Côn Đảo cực tốt, tốt đến nỗi người dân ở đây không cần lấy chìa khóa ra khỏi xe.
> Ở Côn Đảo không có nghề giữ xe, bạn cứ để xe gọn gàng và đi ăn uống, tham quan, ngắm cảnh thoải mái.
> ...


Côn Đảo hoang sơ, bình dị, đẹp như viên ngọc thô vậy đó bác, ra đó ngắm cảnh, ăn hải sản cũng là 1 thú vui tao nhã:


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em chịu trách nhiệm lên lịch trình du lịch Côn Đảo vào tháng 2 năm sau cho cơ quan, xuất phát từ Hà Nội. Em đang phân vân chưa biết nên đặt tour của bên nào giá cả hợp lý mà ăn ở, xe cộ đi lại ổn, chất lượng tour tốt, hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, dễ gần (cái này em phải đưa vào điều kiện chọn tour bởi em đi cũng nhiều nơi, nhiều lúc vớ phải mấy bạn tourguide lạnh lùng lắm). Có 1 vài người thân review bên Ánh Dương Tours, em đã call cho bên đó, ngoài mấy ưu điểm mà tự tìm kiếm trên mạng được thì có lẽ cái ưng đầu tiên của bên Ánh Dương này là bay Vietnam Airlines. Ko rõ chất lượng tới đâu nhưng nghe bay Vietnam Airlines là thấy cho điểm cao rồi đấy  Các mẹ có thể review về Ánh Dương Tours hoặc tư vấn thêm cho em 1 vài công ty khác để em tham khảo ko? Em xin chân thành cảm ơn ah.


Nếu mục đích tới Côn Đảo là lễ thì nhớ đi hết 5 điểm tâm linh này bạn nhé:
1. Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương – mộ Cô Sáu
2. Chùa Núi Một (Vân Sơn Tự)
3. Đền thờ Bà Phi Yến
4. Đền Cậu Cải (Miếu Cậu – Thiếu Gia Miếu)
5. Miếu Năm Cô (miếu Ngũ Hành)


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Vâng, em định books tour này của Ánh Dương đó ạ. Em thấy lịch trình cũng hợp lí: Đi 3 ngày 2 đêm, tầm trưa ngày 1 tới Côn Đảo, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi rồi chiều đi lễ ở nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, miếu bà Phi Yến, chùa Núi Một, mộ Cô Sáu. Hôm sau thì đi lễ ở miếu 5 Cô, miếu Cậu, thăm thú các điểm khác của Côn Đảo như Bãi Nhát, trại tù, chuồng cọp, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai Côn Đảo, bãi Đầm Trầu... Có thời gian cho mn đi chơi tự do, mua quà cáp.





Mẹ bé bi đã viết:


> Nếu mục đích tới Côn Đảo là lễ thì nhớ đi hết 5 điểm tâm linh này bạn nhé:
> 1. Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương – mộ Cô Sáu
> 2. Chùa Núi Một (Vân Sơn Tự)
> 3. Đền thờ Bà Phi Yến
> ...


Em thấy lịch trình tour của Ánh Dương có đi hết các điểm lễ này rồi mẹ nó ạ. Em nghe nói Cô Sáu rất linh thiêng, tới lễ Cô có lưu ý gì đặc biệt ko mẹ nó nhỉ?


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em thấy lịch trình tour của Ánh Dương có đi hết các điểm lễ này rồi mẹ nó ạ. Em nghe nói Cô Sáu rất linh thiêng, tới lễ Cô có lưu ý gì đặc biệt ko mẹ nó nhỉ?


Các điểm lễ khác ở Côn Đảo thì lễ ban ngày bình thương, riêng lễ Cô Sáu thì lễ lúc nửa đêm nha.


----------



## Tố Uyên (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em thấy lịch trình tour của Ánh Dương có đi hết các điểm lễ này rồi mẹ nó ạ. Em nghe nói Cô Sáu rất linh thiêng, tới lễ Cô có lưu ý gì đặc biệt ko mẹ nó nhỉ?


Trên website Ánh Dương có viết bài khá chi tiết về kinh nghiệm đi lễ ở Côn Đảo kìa mẹ nó: https://anhduongtours.vn/kinh-nghiem-di-le-con-dao-khong-phai-ai-cung-biet/ 
Tuyệt đối không được đùa giỡn hoặc nói những câu thiếu tôn trọng đến “thế giới bên kia” nhé. Có thờ có thiêng, có kiêng có lành hén


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Em thấy lịch trình tour của Ánh Dương có đi hết các điểm lễ này rồi mẹ nó ạ. Em nghe nói Cô Sáu rất linh thiêng, tới lễ Cô có lưu ý gì đặc biệt ko mẹ nó nhỉ?


Đến Côn Đảo mà không đến nghĩa trang Hàng Dương là một điều cực kì thiếu sót. Vì nơi đây là nơi an nghỉ của hơn 20.000 chiến sĩ cách mạng xưa và những người yêu nước. Tiêu biểu, bạn có thể đến và viếng mộ của bác Lê Hồng Phong, Lê Văn Việt,… đặc biệt là người nữ anh hùng Võ Thị Sáu. 

Chắc hông có nghĩa trang nào mà 12h đêm người đông như trẩy hội như nghĩa trang Hàng Dương này hết trơn áh )))) Khách thập phương cùng dân địa phương cứ ùn ùn kéo đến đây để dâng lên các chiến sĩ và cô Sáu những mâm cúng thịnh soạn đặng cầu làm ăn, cầu an… chứ chẳng ai ra đây để cầu duyên cả. Àh, đừng sợ nha, vì khuya ở đây đèn vẫn sáng và người vẫn đông )))

Khi đến đây, việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm là dâng mâm cúng ở khu tưởng niệm các chiến sĩ ngay gần lối vào của nghĩa trang. Mâm cúng ở đây thường là đơn giản, gồm có: giấy tiền vàng mã, quần áo chiến sĩ bằng giấy, rượu trắng, nước suối, muối, gạo, ít bánh trái, bó hoa cúc vàng. Sau đó, chờ nhang tàn một nửa rồi đem đồ vàng mã đi hóa vàng.

Xong rồi mới qua mộ cô Sáu.

Vì nhiều thuyết về sự linh thiêng của cô Sáu nên mâm cúng ở mộ cô lúc nào cũng được chuẩn bị chu đáo hết, bao gồm: áo dài, nón lá, hộp phấn, gương, lược, giấy tờ vàng mã, trái cây, xôi gà và bó hoa cúc trắng – nhớ là trắng nhé vì cô Sáu thích màu trắng và màu trắng cũng thể hiện sự trong trắng khi cô Sáu mất khi cô mới 16 tuổi.

Tất cả những món lễ này đều có thể mua được ở Côn Đảo một cách dễ dàng với giá mắc hơn trong đất liền một xíu chứ hông có mắc lắm đâu. Nếu không cầu kỳ, bạn có thể ra đảo rồi sắm đồ lễ cũng được. Mình thấy có nhiều người (đặc biệt là khu vực ngoài Bắc) chuẩn bị mâm cúng cực kỳ chu đáo và kỹ từ ngoài ấy rồi mới đem ra đây để dâng cô, họ còn mang cả những bó bông trắng tinh thật đẹp, thật to ra đảo nữa cơ.

Àh, nhớ là khi vào nghĩa trang Hàng Dương bạn cần phải mặc đồ thật lịch sự nhé, những trang phục mà ngắn quá đầu gối hoặc hở han đều sẽ bị bảo vệ nghĩa trang từ chối cho vào đấy. 

Và, mình nghĩ các bạn nên đi lễ từ khoảng 11h tối là vừa, vì chỗ mộ cô Sáu không đủ rộng để bạn có thể dễ dàng đặt mâm cúng của bạn lên đâu, nếu bạn đi vào giờ cao điểm (11h30-12h đêm) là không có cửa chen vào lun đó. :3


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em chưa từng đi Côn Đảo, cũng ấp ủ tương lai 1 lần được đặt chân tới đây.
Nhìn ảnh các mẹ post mà đẹp đến nao lòng.
Cơ mà em thấy mấy người đi tour Côn Đảo về nói dễ gặp ma, không biết có mẹ nào từng thấy không.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Em chưa từng đi Côn Đảo, cũng ấp ủ tương lai 1 lần được đặt chân tới đây.
> Nhìn ảnh các mẹ post mà đẹp đến nao lòng.
> Cơ mà em thấy mấy người đi tour Côn Đảo về nói dễ gặp ma, không biết có mẹ nào từng thấy không.


Mẹ nó tin là có ma hả


----------



## TrThuyDung (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Mẹ nó tin là có ma hả


Chuyện tâm linh, tin là có, không tin thì sẽ không có mẹ nó à. Côn Đảo cũng có nhiều câu chuyện li kỳ khó giải thích. Mẹ nó hãy 1 lần tới Côn Đảo, nghe người dân và các anh taxi kể chuyện nhé, nghe tới đâu tròn mắt tới đó. Em đảm bảo.


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Mẹ nó tin là có ma hả



Có khoảng hơn 20.000 chiến sĩ cách mạng xưa và những người yêu nước  nằm tại nghĩa trang Hàng Dương đó mẹ nó à.


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Mẹ nó tin là có ma hả


Mảnh đất ít người, nhiều ma. Bạn đi tầu ra các đảo xung quanh sẽ thấy bình an và đẹp hơn, không còn cảm giác gờn gợn khi mỗi bước chân là mỗi xác người bên dưới


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Mẹ nó tin là có ma hả


Em ngủ ở Côn Đảo nhẽ hơn chục lần mà chả thấy gì. Nhưng bà cô em thì ngủ 1 đêm sợ vãi tè. Kêu đêm nào cũng thấy có nhiều người mặc áo nâu, quần cộc đi lại ngoài cửa sổ.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mẹ bé bi đã viết:


> Em ngủ ở Côn Đảo nhẽ hơn chục lần mà chả thấy gì. Nhưng bà cô em thì ngủ 1 đêm sợ vãi tè. Kêu đêm nào cũng thấy có nhiều người mặc áo nâu, quần cộc đi lại ngoài cửa sổ.


Em thấy mọi người cứ kể liên thiên truyền miệng nhau rồi thần hồn át thần tính. Có thời cũng bù lu lên là rất nhiều vong sông Tô Lịch...


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Em thấy mọi người cứ kể liên thiên truyền miệng nhau rồi thần hồn át thần tính. Có thời cũng bù lu lên là rất nhiều vong sông Tô Lịch...


Nghe kể thì em chả tin. Nhưng em đi cùng, sáng ra thấy bà ấy mắt đỏ hòe, mặt thất thần thì em tin bà ấy thấy thật.


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Các mẹ cho em hỏi từ HN bay CĐ có đường bay ko ạ. Nếu Tết đi CĐ thì có gì vui ko?


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho em hỏi từ HN bay CĐ có đường bay ko ạ. Nếu Tết đi CĐ thì có gì vui ko?


Không có đâu mẹ nó ạ, phải nối chuyến ở SG hoặc Cần Thơ nha.
Vé bay ra CĐ hơi hiếm và khá đắt đấy.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Không có đâu mẹ nó ạ, phải nối chuyến ở SG hoặc Cần Thơ nha.
> Vé bay ra CĐ hơi hiếm và khá đắt đấy.


Hiện tại chỉ có duy nhất hãng VASCO của Vietnam Airlines thực hiện chặng bay từ Sài Gòn và Cần Thơ đến sân bay Cỏ Ống ở Côn Đảo thôi nhé.


----------



## Tố Uyên (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Không có đâu mẹ nó ạ, phải nối chuyến ở SG hoặc Cần Thơ nha.
> Vé bay ra CĐ hơi hiếm và khá đắt đấy.


Hạ cánh ở Côn Đảo...


----------



## Linkpuca (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho em hỏi từ HN bay CĐ có đường bay ko ạ. Nếu Tết đi CĐ thì có gì vui ko?


Duy nhất có chuyến bay từ Tân Sơn Nhất và Cần Thơ.


----------



## Em là gì (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho em hỏi từ HN bay CĐ có đường bay ko ạ. Nếu Tết đi CĐ thì có gì vui ko?


Nếu đi từ HN thì bạn phải vào Tp.HCM, từ HCM có 2 lựa chọn: 1 là có thể đi chuyến bay từ TSN - Côn Đảo. 2 là bạn đi tàu cao tốc từ Vũng Tàu ra cũng khá vui! Mỗi tội hơi lâu. Đi mất 4 tiếng.


----------



## TrThuyDung (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Nếu đi từ HN thì bạn phải vào Tp.HCM, từ HCM có 2 lựa chọn: 1 là có thể đi chuyến bay từ TSN - Côn Đảo. 2 là bạn đi tàu cao tốc từ Vũng Tàu ra cũng khá vui! Mỗi tội hơi lâu. Đi mất 4 tiếng.


Nếu đi tàu thì có 2 lựa chọn:

Lựa chọn 1: Tối khuya các bạn lên xe để xuống Sóc Trăng, và đón chuyến tàu đầu tiên trong ngày từ Sóc Trăng đi Côn Đảo vào lúc 8h sáng ở bến Trần Đề. Thời gian di chuyển khoảng 2 tiếng rưỡi, và giá vé là 248k/chiều.

Lựa chọn 2: Đi xe xuống Vũng Tàu và đến Côn Đảo bằng tàu Côn Đảo Express. Chỉ sau 3 tiếng đồng hồ là tới nơi. Vé 660k/ chiều ngày thường và 880k/ chiều ngày lễ và cuối tuần (sắp bằng tiền vé máy bay )


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho em hỏi từ HN bay CĐ có đường bay ko ạ. Nếu Tết đi CĐ thì có gì vui ko?


Nếu gia đình có trẻ nhỏ thì ở Côn Đảo không hợp lắm vì nó rất nhỏ và không có nhiều trò chơi cho tụi nhỏ. Còn nếu mẹ nó muốn tìm 1 nơi bình yên dung dị tránh xa hẳn cuộc sống hối hả thì Côn Đảo là 1 lựa chọn hoàn toàn hợp lí!


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Ảnh của các mẹ đẹp quá. Em mới đi Côn Đảo với ông xã và bố mẹ chồng về (tuần trước), Côn Đảo trong mắt em cũng đẹp xuất sắc nhưng em ko chụp được tấm nào long lanh như của các mẹ cả .
Đợt này nhà em đi lễ là chính (vì đi với các cụ) nên em đặt tour bên Ánh Dương, bay từ Hà Nội vào Cần Thơ rồi bay tiếp ra Côn Đảo (nếu đi 2 vợ chồng thì chắc em sẽ đi thử tàu coi cảm giác say tàu phê ra sao).


----------



## Gianghongngoc (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em chưa đi lần nào, nhưng có nghiên cứu cách đi cho tiết kiệm vì em thấy chặng bay SG-CĐ đắt quá, nên em tính sẽ đi tàu.
Vậy các mẹ cho em hỏi nếu đi tàu thì đi từ Vũng Tàu hay Sóc Trăng ổn hơn về giá cả, thời gian.
Em đi từ HN và có 2 vc.
Mà Côn Đảo có cây dừa đổ hay nghiêng gì đó trông đẹp phết, ở chỗ nào các mẹ nhỉ?
Thanks


----------



## TrThuyDung (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Gianghongngoc đã viết:


> Em chưa đi lần nào, nhưng có nghiên cứu cách đi cho tiết kiệm vì em thấy chặng bay SG-CĐ đắt quá, nên em tính sẽ đi tàu.
> Vậy các mẹ cho em hỏi nếu đi tàu thì đi từ Vũng Tàu hay Sóc Trăng ổn hơn về giá cả, thời gian.
> Em đi từ HN và có 2 vc.
> Mà Côn Đảo có cây dừa đổ hay nghiêng gì đó trông đẹp phết, ở chỗ nào các mẹ nhỉ?
> Thanks


Đi Sóc Trăng thì quãng đường ngồi trên tàu thủy ít hơn, khoảng 2,5 tiếng. Nhưng đi từ SG Sóc Trăng mất khoảng 4,5 tiếng.
Đi từ Vũng Tàu mới đây có tàu cao tốc mất khoảng 4 tiếng nhưng đi từ SG đến Vũng Tàu mất 2h, xe Limousine ngồi rất sướng.


----------



## memimi (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Gianghongngoc đã viết:


> Em chưa đi lần nào, nhưng có nghiên cứu cách đi cho tiết kiệm vì em thấy chặng bay SG-CĐ đắt quá, nên em tính sẽ đi tàu.
> Vậy các mẹ cho em hỏi nếu đi tàu thì đi từ Vũng Tàu hay Sóc Trăng ổn hơn về giá cả, thời gian.
> Em đi từ HN và có 2 vc.
> Mà Côn Đảo có cây dừa đổ hay nghiêng gì đó trông đẹp phết, ở chỗ nào các mẹ nhỉ?
> Thanks


Nếu đi tàu thì bạn nên tìm vé bay vào Cần Thơ. Cần Thơ đi thành phố Sóc Trăng, từ Sóc Trăng đi thị trấn Trần Đề,
Từ Trần Đề đi Côn Đảo, thời gian đi tàu chỉ bằng 1/2 thời gian từ Vũng Tàu đi Côn Đảo. Dĩ nhiên giá tàu từ Sóc Trăng rẻ hơn, quan trọng là đi nhanh hơn, ít nguy cơ say sóng hơn.

Tàu tùy hãng có thể mất từ 1.5-2.5 tiếng.

Nghe nói sắp có tàu từ Cần Thơ đi Thẳng Côn Đảo, đi tàu trên sông thì ko sợ say, ra biển mới sợ. Bạn check xem.


----------



## maingocanh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Gửi mẹ nó 1 số quán ăn bình dân để tham khảo nha:
> 
> Các món cơm: Tồ được người dân địa phương chỉ đến quán cơm Kiều Trinh trên đường Nguyễn Huệ (gần tháp đồng hồ), giá 30.000 VND/ đĩa.
> Bún riêu cua Bà Hai Khiêm là món mà các bạn nên thử, quán nổi tiếng và rất đông khách, do đó thời gian chờ cũng lâu. Giá từ 28.000 VND – 35.000 VND.
> Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tìm các quán ăn ở gần chợ Côn Đảo, dọc đường Phạm Văn Đồng và đường Nguyễn An Ninh…


Dân ở đây thì dễ thương, không chặt chém, giá cả thì đắt đỏ do đa số đều chở từ đất liền ra chứ không phải dân họ nói thách. Mình thuê được homestay khá thoải mái, chủ nhà dẫn đi chợ mua hải sản về tự làm BBQ, hải sản ở tươi lắm, buổi tối ngồi nhậu với chủ Homestay rồi nghe kể chuyện tâm linh cũng thú vị.

Ăn uống thì Côn Đảo có cá với mực, tôm mũ ni là đặc sản trên đảo, còn lại mấy món khác về SG ăn cho ngon và rẻ. Mấy món ăn nhanh như cơm bún miến phở của người dân ở đây bán quán chỉ ở mức được, không có gì đặc biệt, có điều kiện thì dô nhà hàng ăn khỏi phải bàn, có điều như đã nói ở trên là rất mắc, còn ko thì đi chợ mua về tự nấu như bọn mình cho vừa khẩu vị.


----------



## maingocanh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> 1 tấm mình chụp ở bãi Đầm Trầu, mn nên ra đây ăn hải sản, ngắm biển và ngắm máy bay hạ cánh nha  rất yomost đấy ạ


Góp vui chút ảnh Côn Đảo của mình:


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Ánh Dương cũng rất OK, cty mình cũng đã dùng dich vụ của họ rồi


----------

